# Salt Fork Ice Repots?



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Anybody been around salt fork? The old stone house area freezes early, any reports?? That area stays in shade, gets thick quick. So, any ice reports?:B looking to get out this weekend.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I haven't been there, but I'd say not safe yet. Days have been too warm, and the ice started with a layer of slush.


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

I stopped up at Sportsman Outdoors to get a tub of wax worms Saturday and a guy had his boat hooked up buying minnows to go hit the lake. Stopped down at the dam ramp and the water was all open that you could see.

Today a friend and I caught 26 big gill's ice fishing on a small strip pond.
Ice was marginal at best 3". Forecast looks grim to hold the ice.


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks SR, so you can still get a boat in? If its still open, I might have to get the boat out again!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

go figure, i just hung the boat in the carport and put trailer in garage...its stripped and close to being ready to paint...might be done by the weekend if i hurry!!!


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

Today I went past Saltfork on SR-22 and it had ice cover all around the
bay's and cove's you could see off the road. There was no boot tracks so can't say if that ice was decent to get on. 2 years ago I caught several nice saugeye on tip up's just off SR-22 in that lake side bay area. That's until they dropped the water 3' while the ice was on then it was over.


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

'Preciate the info- has anyone been down to Morning Glory? My truck is only 2 wheel drive, don't want to get stuck... might have to drag the mighty 11 footer out to go search for eye... Any ramp reports?


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

Guy's !!!
You can fish the dam area of Saltfork. Please be sure to bring sand or ash's
to get traction on the ramp when getting your boat out. Not going to tell you of my nightmare fighting ice only to get to the ramp and it's solid ice and your truck slides into the lake.

It's really good fishing at this time from a boat. Remember thin ice packs will float around and could blow into the launch ramp area. After you launch your boat the water freezes on the ramp.

Use your best judgement and you'll be fine and can load a pile of Walleye/Saugeye right now. Me , I'm waiting for hard ice....


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks again for the info, SR! The mighty 11 footer gets drug out of the back of the truck, so no need to launch! Looks like a Saturday trip for eye! Last time out in late Dec., one guy said I needed a bigger motor! ( What, 30 lb. thrust isn't enough?) Should be biting good!! Hope the wind stays below 20 MPH!:T: Anybody else going out?


----------



## ranger175a (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm thinking of getting the boat out. They're calling for mid 60's saturday.


----------



## ranger175a (Apr 20, 2011)

Lake was iced over last night from the ramp to the dam. This rain will probably take care of that though.


----------

